# Game Thread -- RAPTORS at HAWKS



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at ATLANTA HAWKS
***********************************
*Wednesday, November 26, 2003, 7:30 PM EST.
Philips Arena, Atlanta, Georgia.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet, FOX Sportsnet*
************************************









The Philips Arena in Atlanta, Georgia.



*Toronto Raptors projected starting lineup:*




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, Michael Curry, Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis.

*Toronto Raptors key bench players:*






















Left to Right: Milt Palacio, Chris Bosh, Morris Peterson.


*Atlanta Hawks projected starting lineup:*




































Left to Right: Jason Terry, Dion Glover, Stephen Jackson, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Theo Ratliff.

*Atlanta Hawks key bench players:*






















Left to Right: Nazr Mohammed, Boris Diaw-Riffiod, Dan Dickau.


Tim Duncan and Tony Parker made quick work of the Atlanta Hawks last Friday.

Duncan and Parker combined to outscore the Hawks in the first half as the San Antonio Spurs rolled to a 114-75 rout on Friday. 

Coming off Thursday's loss at Dallas, the Spurs dominated the rested Hawks from the outset. They built a 24-point lead after one quarter and extended the advantage to 68-34 at intermission. 

"It felt great to get back in the swing of things," said Duncan, who made 9-of-13 shots. "After last night, we wanted to get back on the right track. We looked a lot better on both ends of the floor." 

Manu Ginobili added 14 of his 20 points in the opening half for the Spurs, who led by as many as 41 points in the fourth quarter. The Argentine native made 9-of-10 shots from the field. 

"I don't remember a game like this since I've been here," said Ginobili, who is in his second season. "It was good to have a game this easy, a great game." 

Ginobili replaced Stephen Jackson as the Spurs' shooting guard. Jackson turned down a three-year contract from the defending champions in the offseason to sign a one-year deal for less money with the Hawks. 

Jackson struggled against his former team. He made his first shot but finished 2-of-9 from the field, scoring eight points. 

"I just wanted to get my ring, be happy, and then get the win," Jackson said. "I definitely miss the guys and miss San Antonio. I came out focused and ready to play; my shots just weren't falling." 

The Spurs had no such problems. They used a 22-6 run, highlighted by 11 points from Duncan, to close the first quarter and open a commanding 37-13 lead. San Antonio shot 64 percent (14-of-22) in the period. 

Duncan, who played just 24 minutes, also finished with 10 rebounds en route to his 10th double-double in 11 games this season. 

Hedo Turkoglu added 11 points for the Spurs, who shot 52 percent (44-of-84), held a 50-41 edge on the boards and forced 20 turnovers. 

Shareef Abdur-Rahim scored 16 points and Dion Glover 14 for Atlanta, which has lost its last six visits to San Antonio. The Hawks shot 34 percent (27-of-80). 

"We need to do a better job of focusing in on what we need to do," Hawks coach Terry Stotts said. "Tonight the Spurs beat us every which way." 


The game can be seen on Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto, and on FOX Sportsnet in the United States at 7:30PM EST.

--


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Lets just *hope* the Raptors can put something together and play *basketball* for *48 minutes*.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i wouldnt be suprised If the Raptors lose.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I just noticed that Vince never had a bad game visiting the Hawks. In his rookie season, dunks on Mutombo and wins that game, then he scores 43 last season. So I bet Vince is going to continue his tradition at Atlanta by scoring 50 now but... losing this one 'cause his teammates are a joke.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

<b></b>!
*



Toronto Raptors projected starting lineup:




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, Jalen Rose, Jerome Williams, Donyell Marshall.

.

--*


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread -- RAPTORS at HAWKS*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!



that looks pretty decent! If this trade happen and we still struggle with offense, all the blame will be on Kevin Oneal.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *Toronto Raptors projected starting lineup:*
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors lose this one 106-71. Jason Terry lights us up for 50.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I just noticed that Vince never had a bad game visiting the Hawks. In his rookie season, dunks on Mutombo and wins that game, then he scores 43 last season. So I bet Vince is going to continue his tradition at Atlanta by scoring 50 now but... losing this one 'cause his coach is a joke.


That's better...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's better...


Why you editing what I said? His coach is a joke, and all his teammates are a joke exept for bosh.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

if we dont make a trade.... we dont win..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Can someone tell me how Marcus Camby and Damon Stoudamire left? I knew that both players were traded the season before Vince was drafted ('97-'98) but how? it would of been a triple threat if Stoudamire and Camby were playing for the Raptor's in Vince's rookie season. Since GG, who was the GM at the time, didn't keep them, thats why I think we have a crap roster this year 'cause it all started with trading both players.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Can someone tell me how Marcus Camby and Damon Stoudamire left? I knew that both players were traded the season before Vince was drafted ('97-'98) but how? it would of been a triple threat if Stoudamire and Camby were playing for the Raptor's in Vince's rookie season. Since GG, who was the GM at the time, didn't keep them, thats why I think we have a crap roster this year 'cause it all started with trading both players.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Camby was traded to NY for Oakley.

Stoudamire, Walt Williams, and Carlos Rogers to Portland for Kenny Anderson, Gary Trent, Alvin Williams.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Stoudamire, Walt Williams, and Carlos Rogers to Portland for Kenny Anderson, Gary Trent, Alvin Williams.


and a first rounder


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *Camby was traded to NY for Oakley.*
> 
> Stoudamire, Walt Williams, and Carlos Rogers to Portland for Kenny Anderson, Gary Trent, Alvin Williams.


I thought Grunwald traded both for quality players, but nope. Those trades are crappier than the Seattle-Milwaukee trade last season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I thought Grunwald traded both for quality players, but nope. Those trades are crappier than the Seattle-Milwaukee trade last season.


We got two first-round picks in the Damon trade, too.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> We got two first-round picks in the Damon trade, too.


Ah, so thats how we got Vince Carter?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, so thats how we got Vince Carter?


nope


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, so thats how we got Vince Carter?


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61056&highlight=Glen+Grunwald


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

We win this game, regardless of the trade or not, this is the *hawks* people.

Vince huge game, coming off his streak off horrible shooting games.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I am hoping that you are right baout Vince exploding and dropping a bunch of points and having a huge game... The only thing is that Every 2nd and beggining of the fourth KO sits VC on his *** for no reason... I am starting to blame KO for some of Vince's roblems this year...but Vince has to shoot a hell of alot better then what he has been shooting... And we don't need one big game from Vince we need 28 consistantly every night...he needs to take control in the 4th quarter... Come on... Atlanta doesn;t have any defense Terry can't guard Vince And Jackson can't either...well i hope they can't


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Camby for Oak trade was one of the best in franchise history.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> We win this game, regardless of the trade or not, this is the *hawks* people.
> 
> Vince huge game, coming off his streak off horrible shooting games.


Terry and SAR are legit scoring options. They've been doing pretty well this year. Our two upcoming games against them won't be gimmes.

But Carter is due for another big game, so lets hope.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

didn't we get that other PG in that camby trade? ummmmm forget his name now...


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> didn't we get that other PG in that camby trade? ummmmm forget his name now...


Chris Childs


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Chris Childs


uhhh, no. 

it was Mark Jackson for Childs + pick


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Terry and SAR are legit scoring options. They've been doing pretty well this year. Our two upcoming games against them won't be gimmes.
> ...


Thank you for answering that for me, the Hawks are not that horrible people. Theo Ratliff is blockin shots like its nobodys business, and our wing combo of Dion/Jax aint playing too shabby either. We barely lost to the Pistons last nite, and beat Cleveland (2nd home sellout) the night before.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

In my opinion the Raptors will have a great game. Vince goes to score 30-40 points, Davis and Bosh both have a terrific game, and the Raps look to be back on track with a 10-20 point win. 


*Slasher*


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

BOSH needs to start.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> BOSH needs to start.




tell that to kevin oneal.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

:upset: :upset: :upset: 

this ****ing game isn't on my cable. are you kidding me? that's like 3 in a row that i can't watch. courtsurfing doesn't usually cover them either. i've been missing way too many games this season 

you guys will all keep me informed of course but i want to watch the freaking game!:upset:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> this ****ing game isn't on my cable. are you kidding me? that's like 3 in a row that i can't watch. courtsurfing doesn't usually cover them either. i've been missing way too many games this season
> ...


that sux man.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> this ****ing game isn't on my cable. are you kidding me? that's like 3 in a row that i can't watch. courtsurfing doesn't usually cover them either. i've been missing way too many games this season
> ...


unless you have RSN Ontario then i doubt you'll see many raptors games because they control a major amount of the games. if you live in Van City then you should look into the RSN digital cable/sattelite packages where you get all 3 regions of RSN.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I live in London which is aout an hour and a half down the road...and i called my cable caompany and they said i was out of the range for the raptors game against the Bucks on saturday... i am wondering if i will get this one because it is RSN Ontario...holla back at me


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh and Murray getting the start, I love it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> I live in London which is aout an hour and a half down the road...and i called my cable caompany and they said i was out of the range for the raptors game against the Bucks on saturday... i am wondering if i will get this one because it is RSN Ontario...holla back at me



good we don't need lames like you watching the raptors.. go watch some curling haha


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

yur just mad cause i dissed your stupid *** thread about micheal curry starting.. lol.. what's wronng with curling??? It is a true Canadian sport thank you very much.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

wow it's an empty arena, i wonder if they'll use the "CAN-O-NOISE"


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

I have all the regions of RSN on my satelitte, but there are only playing it on the Toronto one, which is blacked out. Just like last game.

They say to get them all to watch the Raps, but alot of games are like this which is bull.

Sweet, I get some Volleyball or someother crap over Raps.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

we're gonna lose this one.... raptors are just flat.

i think we over-estimated our talent level. i just dont think we're good enough to make the playoffs. But since we're in the east, anything is possible.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i'm just wondering how we won 6 games.???

?_?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i'm just wondering how we won 6 games.???
> 
> ?_?



luck?  


dont be suprised we go 0-4 on this road trip.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

milt = 1-5

just hit brick.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Raps down by 16


things are lookin up for the Raptors


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> In my opinion the Raptors will have a great game. Vince goes to score 30-40 points, Davis and Bosh both have a terrific game, and the Raps look to be back on track with a 10-20 point win.
> 
> 
> *Slasher*





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

*Toronto 39, Atlanta 48* 
Halftime


Raptors 
Timeouts Taken: 2 of 6 full, 0 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
VINCE CARTER 17 4-9 0-0 2-3 1 2 1 10 
ALVIN WILLIAMS 13 2-3 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 4 
CHRIS BOSH 17 2-6 0-0 2-2 4 0 2 6 
LAMOND MURRAY 12 1-3 0-0 0-0 2 0 1 2 
ANTONIO DAVIS 20 3-5 0-0 2-3 6 1 0 8 
Morris Peterson 12 2-4 1-3 0-0 1 2 1 5 
Milt Palacio 11 1-5 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 2 
Jerome Williams 11 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 1 1 0 
Michael Curry 7 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 2 
Jerome Moiso 0 - - - 
Rick Brunson 0 - - - 
Mengke Bateer 0 - - - 
TOTAL 120 16-37 1-3 6-8 16 8 7 39 

Hawks 
Timeouts Taken: 1 of 6 full, 1 of 2 20-second 
PLAYER MIN FG 3PT FT RB AS PF PT 
DION GLOVER 17 0-4 0-0 2-2 4 1 0 2 
JASON TERRY 16 2-6 0-1 0-0 2 2 1 4 
SHAREEF ABDUR-RAHIM 18 5-7 0-0 0-0 6 3 1 10 
BORIS DIAW-RIFFIOD 14 1-1 0-0 0-2 2 2 1 2 
THEO RATLIFF 14 2-7 0-0 0-0 4 1 2 4 
Jacque Vaughn 15 5-7 0-0 0-1 1 2 0 10 
Nazr Mohammed 10 4-6 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 8 
Travis Hansen 10 2-2 0-0 0-0 3 1 1 4 
Lee Nailon 6 2-4 0-0 0-0 3 0 1 4 
Dan Dickau 0 - - - 
Chris Crawford 0 - - - 
Stephen Jackson 0 - - - 
TOTAL 120 23-44 0-1 2-5 25 12 8 48 


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

wow that's a complete waste of a post, so Davis is 3-5 from behind the 3pt line?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Stephen Jackson rolled his left ankle in shoot around:no:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince put the ball behind his back and shot over 2 hawk defenders but guess what? It rimed in and out! Folks, that would be in top 10 highlights of the week if it went in.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Raps down by 8 in 4th quarter.

nobody can guard Diaw.

JYD shot air.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

i wanna see 2 things...a win by teh raps...and a nice dunk by VC right over Rahim... he is playing amazing tonight..i just wanna sink his confidence....sorry reef


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vincent Lamar Carter is putting on a show with 32 points. See, his tradition of killing the hawks in atlanta will be forever:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> nobody can guard Diaw.


Lol, you know why? 'cause he always travels and the Ref's ignore it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Boris Diaw is the most offensively challenged player in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Vincent Lamar Carter is putting on a show with 32 points. See, his tradition of killing the hawks in atlanta will be forever:yes:



and if we lose (which we will) 34 pts mean nothing.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptor's tonight: Dynamite Offense+Sloppy Defense=Close Game


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> and if we lose (which we will) 34 pts mean nothing.


You absolutely have no hope for the Raptors and you call yourself a Raptor fan?


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

OH MY THAT WAS SICK!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

HOLY ****! VINCE DRIVED IN, DID A 360 AND MADE IT ON THE PREMIERE SHOT BLOCKER IN RATLIFF! AND 1 AND MAKES AND 1! 89-89 14 SECONDS IN 4TH


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

spin-o-rama! plus a foul by VC


tie game 89-89


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

89-89


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

GET THAT **** OUTTA HERE!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

first VC ties the game up.

then he blocked jason terry's winning shot.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

WE ARE SEEING "VINCE CARTER" TONIGHT. HE DOES A BEN WALLACE BLOCK ON JASON TERRY'S LAY UP INTO THE BENCH. 1.4 SECONDS LEFT, RAPTORS CALL TIME OUT! I'M LOVING THIS


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

1.2 secs left.

raps hav the ball.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

mopete takes the last shot, but rim out.


89-89

OVERTIME.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

wooo hooo OVERTIME!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:bowdown: to VC

worth every penny in the price of admission


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Damnit. Morris Peterson's buzzer beating shot hit back iron and out


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

btw what is this "POST-BY-PLAY"?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Get Ready People. Overtime is Chris Bosh's quarter


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We were playing like crap the first 3 quarters, BUT

VINCE IS AMAZING!!! Game tied 89-89, GOIN TO OVERTIME BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I could kiss Vince Carter right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG CHRIS BOSH!!!!!!!!!

Raps' first lead of the game!!!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

OMG!!! FIRST VINCE AND NOW BOSH!!!


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

BOSH just posterized Ratliff!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

HOLY 234#@$$#@#[email protected]

what a facial by bosh.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Theo Ratliff has just been *BOSHED!!!*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bosh = Mr. Overtime


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

Bosh = Rawker in tears


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> btw what is this "POST-BY-PLAY"?


And it shows how much us Raptor fans love the Raptors. 

Haha, it looks like the Raptors will continue their tradition of posterizing Ratliff. 2 seasons ago, Vince dunked right on Ratliff who was a 'Sixer back then and now Chris Bosh dunks on him. No, it wasn't that kobe-yao thing where kobe passed him. He dunked right on the top 3 blocker in the NBA!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Theo Ratliff has just been *BOSHED!!!*


WORD


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Leo Rautins has some big time issues agasint Shareef :laugh:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

GET OUT OF THE [email protected][email protected]! LET CARTER DO HIS [email protected][email protected][email protected]


41 pts.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince is Michael Jordan tonight! After vince scored his 41st basket, Chuck Swirsky says "I LOVE THIS GAME!"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

There's a reason Jason Terry is my second favourite point guard (next to Alvin, I'll get to him in a sec too) and it's cause he's AMAZING! Before Vince made two straight CLUTCH shots, there was JT. I want him on our team so much.

And now to Alvin, FINALLY he plays great!!! And this game proves once and for all, how much better Alvin is than Milt.

On another note: VINCE IS GOD!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Leo Rautins has some big time issues agasint Shareef :laugh:



what he says bout reef is true tho.

he disapears during late in the game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> GET OUT OF THE [email protected][email protected]! LET CARTER DO HIS [email protected][email protected][email protected]
> 
> 
> 41 pts.


Its sad that you were totally against the Raptors when they were losing by saying they would lose and now your literally on their side? Lol, funny you.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

What the **** man. Thats why they should invent Computer officials. These human officials are pissing me off. ALVIN WILLIAMS HAD HIS GROUND AND JASON TERRY CHARGES INTO HIM AND THE OFFICIALS CALL A BLOCKING FOUL.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Its sad that you were totally against the Raptors when they were losing by saying they would lose and now your literally on their side? Lol, funny you.



ya i kno.... but im a raptor fan always.

sometimes their play makes u wanna pull ur hair out.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> What the **** man. Thats why they should invent Computer officials.


:uhoh:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

bah a little more drama doesn't hurt...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF!!! HOW DO THEY CALL A FOUL ON AD BUT NOT ON GLOVER?!?!??!!

STUPID *** REFS!!!!!!! THEY SUCKED THIS GAME TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

AD fouls.

game is tied.

with 8 secs left.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i call bosh to take the winning shot.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I appreciate Antonio Davis' hard defense. But he just does a careless foul with a few seconds in the game but luckily, deon glover makes 1 of 2. Now its 97-97 with 8 seconds.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

To be honest I'm glad he made the second one. The game is tied, no biggie, and we have the last shot of OT. If we miss, it's okay, double OT. If we make it we win the game. And most importantly, the fact that he hit the shot made sure that they couldn't get an offensive rebound and tip it in to take the lead.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

naw adub will take the last shot


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm calling an game-winning dunk by VC


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!! VINCE CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

VC MAKES THE LAST SHOT!


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

VINCENT LAMAR CARTER!!!! ARE U KIDDIN ME?!?!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

VINCE WITH JUMPER! 99-97 RAPTORS 1.2 SECONDS LEFT! MICAHEL JORDAN IS ALIVE!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

NO 3's ALLOWED


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

boogie robbs it, raps win!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow slasher....

i take my words back...


vince had a huge game.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Great game to be blacked out for me.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> Great game to be blacked out for me.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah that sucks, oh well you got to listen to it on www.fan590.com


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Seriously, that sucks if you missed this game. Who knew NBA games could be this fun to watch!!:yes: Too bad Toronto can't play ATL every week, or VC would be an MVP.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

What i learned from this game:

i gave up on the raptors too soon. (maybe i shuold wait till end of the game b4 i judge the raps? hehe)

Alvin Williams is improving. 

BOSH is gettin better.

VC is always great.


its great to see Kevin oneal start bosh and lamond.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> Great game to be blacked out for me.


no ****. i'm pissed. 

GO RAPTORS!

i saw some highlights already and that bosh dunk was just HUGE! get out tha way!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

great game cuz of 3 things...

1. VC - 1/2 man, 1/2 amazing
2. Bosh steps up in crunch time
3. VC and Shareef having a GREAT game means more points for my fantasy team


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

*Hawks 97, Raptors 99* 
Final (OT)

Raptors 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
VINCE CARTER G 46 18-28 2-2 5-6 0 7 7 3 2 2 6 2 43 
ALVIN WILLIAMS G 35 4-8 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 6 1 2 1 1 8 
CHRIS BOSH F 42 5-12 1-1 6-8 5 2 7 1 5 1 2 3 17 
LAMOND MURRAY F 20 4-8 1-2 1-2 2 2 4 0 2 0 2 0 10 
ANTONIO DAVIS C 46 3-7 0-0 4-5 1 10 11 1 3 3 1 1 10 
Morris Peterson 23 2-6 1-5 0-0 0 4 4 2 1 2 0 0 5 
Milt Palacio 18 2-6 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 4 2 0 4 0 4 
Jerome Williams 18 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 2 1 2 0 0 0 0 
Michael Curry 17 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 2 
Jerome Moiso DNP 
Rick Brunson DNP 
Mengke Bateer DNP 
TOTAL 265 39-79 5-11 16-21 9 28 37 18 19 10 16 7 99 
49.4% 45.5% 76.2% Team Rebs: 6 Total TO: 16 

Hawks 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
DION GLOVER G 41 1-10 0-2 7-8 2 6 8 3 5 0 1 0 9 
JASON TERRY G 41 5-17 1-6 1-2 2 3 5 6 2 2 3 0 12 
SHAREEF ABDUR-RAHIM F 45 13-20 0-0 4-4 2 11 13 3 3 0 2 0 30 
BORIS DIAW-RIFFIOD F 34 4-7 0-0 0-2 3 1 4 3 2 1 2 1 8 
THEO RATLIFF C 37 4-11 0-0 0-1 5 3 8 1 4 2 0 2 8 
Jacque Vaughn 28 6-8 0-0 0-1 0 2 2 6 0 3 2 0 12 
Nazr Mohammed 16 4-7 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 2 0 1 1 8 
Travis Hansen 15 2-2 0-0 0-0 0 3 3 1 1 1 0 1 4 
Lee Nailon 8 3-6 0-0 0-0 1 2 3 0 2 0 1 0 6 
Dan Dickau DNP 
Chris Crawford DNP 
Stephen Jackson DNP 
TOTAL 265 42-88 1-8 12-18 15 31 46 23 21 9 12 5 97 
47.7% 12.5% 66.7% Team Rebs: 8 Total TO: 15 


TEAM STATISTICS 
Raptors Hawks 
Fast Break Pts 8 Fast Break Pts 7 
Points in the Paint 28 Points in the Paint 48 
Biggest Lead 3 Biggest Lead 16 



*-SLSI-*


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet antonio davis ended up 3-5 from 3 pt land.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> TEAM STATISTICS
> RAPS HAWKS
> Biggest Lead 3 Biggest Lead 16


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

vince won us this game... we still gotta step it up


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Terry and SAR are legit scoring options. They've been doing pretty well this year. Our two upcoming games against them won't be gimmes.
> ...


Well, I was 2 for 3. Terry wasn't much of a shooter tonight. Anyways...


Raptors Win!


We have the most unpredictable team right now. I know the Hawks aren't all that strong, but we made a major comeback to get this win.

Chris Bosh would be the first pick overall if he declared this year, not last year. He is simply awesome. Every game he shows me that it's not a big deal that we didn't get a top-3 pick, because he is our #1!

Vinsanity! Air Canada! I knew he would do well in Hotlanta. Like Chuck said, that is his home away-from home.

Lamond started, played ok. In the end, I don't think it made much of a difference, if any at all.

Can we say that Alvin is about 80% now? He has his stroke and his confidence back. He looked like the classic A-Dub tonight on several trips down court.

Chris Bosh, in a few years, will be a star. He ain't no Kwame Brown, this guy. This kid can do everything. Such composure for a young player is uncanny.

Ugly first half, terriffic second half. Like two different games.

Give KO props, first for altering the starting lineup to see how that works, second for giving his team the right kind of motivation at the half, and third for calling great offensive plays in the clutch. KO battled through the poor-shooting poor-defending first half and kept this team on track. Good on him.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

can u guys imagine if bosh adds 15-25 more pounds?


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> sweet antonio davis ended up 3-5 from 3 pt land.


Thats 3-7 from the field Rawker.  



Great game for the Raps. Vince shot 18-28 from the field in 46 minutes. I think the Raptors should play Vince for 42-48 minutes each night. We would get more points for him, and ultimately score more points as a team. Also, great effort by Bosh and Alvin. AWill is getting better and better game by game, and its a pleasure seeing him turning into him old self again. I am quite worried about Antonio Davis. He takes wild shots indside, and just doesn't look to have it overall. Something is bothering AD, and its affecting his game by alot. 

It will be very fun seeing the Tracy McGrady -- Vince Carter matchup Friday, especially since Vince is coming off a 41 point game. By the way, the Magic lost tonight at home against Boston 94-92. TMac finished with 24 points in 34 minutes, shooting 9-19 from the field. Tracy is struggling and so are the Magic.. Hehe should be an interesting one Friday night.      

*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> wow slasher....
> 
> i take my words back...
> ...


Lol, you can't just say you take your words back... Lol, the fact is you were cursing them and they proved you wrong, including me who said they would lose too


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

with this game, VC moves into second in the league in scoring, behind AI, with 26.93 ppg.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> with this game, VC moves into second in the league in scoring, behind AI, with *26.93* ppg.


the zone works


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince played his best all around performance this season: 43,7,3,2,2. He was Michael Jordan for the day and hopefully, Michael Jordan for the season


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> with this game, VC moves into second in the league in scoring, behind AI, with 26.93 ppg.



damn one game can do you wonders...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> the zone works


I know eh. McGrady is good of a slasher as Carter is and McGrady has some trouble with the zone while Carter doesn't? Very strange.


Off Topic: I feel sorry for Abdur-Rahim because he's entering his 8th season, who was never a injury prone guy and he has never made the playoffs.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> great game cuz of 3 things...
> 
> 1. VC - 1/2 man, 1/2 amazing
> ...


4. Road Win!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> 4. Road Win!


:no:

my fantasy team racking up points > road win :grinning:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> with this game, VC moves into second in the league in scoring, behind AI, with 26.93 ppg.


Hard to believe since he has had a few sub-20 games already.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hard to believe since he has had a few sub-20 games already.


Its not hard to believe. That was only their 14th game, and as Vince keeps playing more and more games, his scoring average will obviously go up or down, but in smaller portions. Say if Vince just played his 82nd game and he scores 40 who had a 25.0 scoring average. His scoring average is gonna go up in the tenth's column to like 25.3 probably and since he played his 14th game and scored 43, his average will go up by like 2 or 3.


----------



## Ryethe (Nov 15, 2003)

:ttiwwp: 

I want to see Bosh's dunk and Vince's Block


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was a fantastic game. i have to admit that going into the 89-86 possession, i thought the game was already done. i didn't think we stood a chance. i couldn't imagine making up 3 points in order to force the extra frame. and i was so wrong.

vince played like a star tonight, but i think we've already heard enough about that. it's obvious that he did. what got me most excited about tonight was that AW was getting all the minutes down the stretch. i just hope he continues to play 30+ mpg because milt just doesn't cut the mustard for me. this team doesn't necessarily need to look elsewhere for pg help- i think they already have an nba-proven starter in AW, a leader who can potentially take some of the charge off of vince's shoulders. 

a pertinent example from today's game to illustrate AW's apparent resurgence was his stop on JT to close the 4th quarter (before vince swatted his shot and called a timeout). JT is, when healthy, one of the premier driving point guards in the league and an injured AW would've never been able to stay in front of him. sure, alvin had to give him the outside, but i'm sure he knew that he had help coming from vince. it was _sufficient_ defense on a fantastic point guard and i think AW deserves some credit for that. 

at the very least, he should play primary minutes against orlando. this team just looked far more settled with him running the show tonight- even if it didn't always result in an easy two points. the careless turnovers for which milt palacio owns a patent were stuck to the bench in the fourth Q tonight, and then again in overtime.

the raptors needed this win tonight. bravo. 

peace


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

We don't want Micheal Jordan.............
WE GOT VINCE CARTER!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> with this game, VC moves into second in the league in scoring, behind AI, with 26.93 ppg.


no, FOURTH in scoring with 24.1

you added 43 to his 14 game total, instead of 13-game total before ATL game.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryethe</b>!
> :ttiwwp:
> 
> I want to see Bosh's dunk and Vince's Block


Yo that was a SICK dunk by Bosh! DAMN! Poor Ratliff! It must kinda feel humiliating to be at the receiving end of a monster dunk, especially by a rookie! :laugh: But come on! They left Bosh WIDE open! He had soooooooooo much space between him and the basket! 

And Vince's block was just AMAZING! And ppl said he can't take over a game anymore! Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

> 1/2man-1/2incredible We don't want Micheal Jordan.............


Isn't dis the EDIT fool who said trade vince? Now hes ready to bend over. What a *** changes his mind in one second.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> no, FOURTH in scoring with 24.1
> ...


my bad, i assumed it wasn't up yet...or something. still, it'll be up there in no time.


----------

